# Suggestions for HDR subject?



## bmrust (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm currently in a photography class at school.  They know I am interested in HDR photography, and want me to do my project with HDR photos.

What I'm trying to decide, is what are some good things to shoot in HDR?  I want to do something that is easily accessible, but more interesting than a sunset, or shoes.

Any suggestions? (I live in Florida, if that helps with ideas)


----------



## PushingTin (Aug 11, 2009)

building, statues, monuments


----------



## ann (Aug 11, 2009)

you need to think in lighting terms, or rather the EV range of the lighting to determine if it is a candiate for HDR


----------



## muzzafc (Jan 31, 2011)

landscapes


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

Living in Florida, if you can make it to either coast, sunsets or sunrises work not too badly, if they have a fair bit of cloud and something in the foreground, like rocks or boats - you need the kind of situation that will give you a high dynamic range (no pun intended) which is what this type of photography is all about, obviously. Suggestion...look throught this thread and see the sort of things that people are posting. Also, Google - "HDR Photography images" and see what you get, you might be surprised. This URL has an interesting array of HDR photography, not all of which everyone will like, because with some aspects of it, it becomes a matter of personal taste...HDR Spotting - Gallery of HDR Photos and Community of HDR Photographers

Hope this helps...

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Bynx (Feb 1, 2011)

Set up your camera on a tripod in your living room in the early evening when its still light outside but its dark enough inside that turning lamps on helps brighten the room. Now you have different light sources as well as good opportunity for shadows. Now do your HDR to include everything from the darkest shadows to the bright scene outside the window.


----------



## Provo (Feb 1, 2011)

bmrust said:


> I'm currently in a photography class at school.  They know I am interested in HDR photography, and want me to do my project with HDR photos.
> 
> What I'm trying to decide, is what are some good things to shoot in HDR?  I want to do something that is easily accessible, but more interesting than a sunset, or shoes.
> 
> Any suggestions? (I live in Florida, if that helps with ideas)



Go take a trip out to the everglades awesome array of wildlife there for more then a handful of HDR


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 1, 2011)

Instead of doing the regular sunset, why not do some night photography in the city and get some HDRs done there? Urban, gritty...look for interesting scenes and the lights of the city + the dark of the night will make for some interesting HDRs

I dont want to pimp my own thread, but here is one I posted a few days ago...HDR at night 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/233439-night-train-downtown-toronto.html

I really dislike the ultra over done fake cartoony looking stuff in HDR.  I like to use HDR as a tool to allow for a different type of exposure, where the viewer thinks thats its just one frame...ya know?

Nothing wrong with the retarded looking cartoons, its all a matter of style.  I have seen some cartoony stuff that was nice, but people WAAAAAY over do it


----------



## myshkin (Feb 1, 2011)

nice thumbnail bigtwinky

Im glad you approve of the retarded looking cartoon work, how kind of you


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 1, 2011)

No, I dont approve all retarded looking cartoons, just some.  

I was a fan of Ren and Stimpy, that was pretty retarded looking.  And come to think of it, I felt a bit retarded watching it. :lmao:


----------



## iSee (Feb 1, 2011)

HDR is for any time you see a scene you want to capture, but your camera can not imitate the range of lighting. When you run into that problem, that is when you use HDR.

Ideas for FL -- anything with a dark ground and a bright cloudy sky. Sunset/sunrise at the beach?


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes and no.  Its totally fine to tone map images you see even though your camera can meter the whole scene.  Its the photogs choice.  But as a style, i feel it is waaay over done.  Kind of like selective colouring was years ago (and sometimes is today)

Everyone says an image needs to be sharp, but i have been moved by some out offocus shots.  The difference?  The photog knew when and why to make their image blurry, it wasnt random


----------



## myshkin (Feb 2, 2011)

....


----------



## lyonsroar (Feb 2, 2011)

Cars and HDR is like peas and carrots...:thumbup:


----------



## mikelmartin (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> I was a fan of Ren and Stimpy, that was pretty retarded looking.  And come to think of it, I felt a bit retarded watching it. :lmao:



Hey I am a fan too! :lmao:


----------

